# Found on WHT - Quadranet expanding into Atlanta.



## OSTKCabal (Aug 18, 2015)

And I quote...

"Los Angles Based Leaders in Hosting and Datacenter Solutions QuadraNet, Inc. Announces Datacenter Expansion into Atlanta, GA. 
Recent expansion into Atlanta, Georgia positions company for the next level of growth.

LOS ANGELES, CA - Aug 17, 2015 - QuadraNet, Inc., the leading provider of dedicated servers, colocation, and datacenter solutions in Los Angeles, announced today the Grand Opening of its 4th North American Datacenter located in Atlanta, Georgia.

"In the past few months, our customers have made several requests for QuadraNet to expand into the Atlanta market.", said Dustin Cisneros, VP of Sales for QuadraNet. "We are a company that takes the needs of our clients very seriously and do our best to over deliver."

QuadraNet's Atlanta datacenter is strategically located in one of the most bandwidth-rich spots in the entire country. Direct fiber capacity to Atlanta's largest Carrier Hotel, TelX, makes this SSAE-16 compliant data center the perfect choice for anyone looking to locate his or her network infrastructure in the Atlanta market.

In addition, the new Atlanta location provides an excellent option for clients looking to create a disaster recovery solution.

"We're very excited to add Atlanta to the growing list of cities that QuadraNet maintains a footprint in." said Kate Gerry, QuadraNet's Director of Networking, adding, "Atlanta will provide the same first class experience that our Dallas, Miami and Los Angeles datacenters clients are accustomed to receiving"

For more information be sure to visit http://www.quadranet.com.

About QuadraNet, Inc.
QuadraNet is a renowned and industry-leading supplier of dedicated servers, cluster management, and complex hosting solutions. The company founded in 2001 currently operates ten private facilities across five floors in the LA Telecom Centre building in Los Angeles, CA. QuadraNet also maintains datacenters in Atlanta, Dallas, and Miami.

Media Contact
QuadraNet, Inc.
Dustin Cisneros
Phone: 888-578-2372
Address: 530 West 6th Street, Los Angeles, CA 90014
Web: http://www.QuadraNet.com
###

For more information about us, please visit http://www.quadranet.com
Contact Info:
Name: Dustin Cisneros
Email: [email protected]
Organization: QuadraNet, Inc.
Address: 530 West 6th Street, Los Angeles, CA 90014
Phone: 888-578-2372"


----------



## drmike (Aug 18, 2015)

Alrighty, this makes ahh....  cents, no sense, no cents.

Ahhh Miami already exists for them. ATL is hub for Miami aside from some sea fiber.

Unsure why ATL + MIA since the two are entirely too close all said.  Perhaps their goal is to expand into every Digital Realty building...


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, surprised they didn't do something for European customers like a NJ / NYC area or even down south a bit like in DC / VA area.

Oh well, congrats on the expansion and hope it all works out for you!


----------



## RyanD (Aug 18, 2015)

Will just leave this here.... Welcome to the A Quadra!


----------



## qps (Aug 18, 2015)

drmike said:


> Alrighty, this makes ahh....  cents, no sense, no cents.
> 
> Ahhh Miami already exists for them. ATL is hub for Miami aside from some sea fiber.
> 
> Unsure why ATL + MIA since the two are entirely too close all said.  Perhaps their goal is to expand into every Digital Realty building...



"CBRE considers Northern Virginia, Phoenix, Atlanta, Silicon Valley, New York-New Jersey, Chicago, and Dallas-Fort Worth to be the country’s primary data center markets."

http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2015/08/10/top-us-data-center-markets-absorbed-100-mw-in-first-half-of-2015/


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 18, 2015)

Markets aside, doesn't change the fairly basic ideology of logical location placement and diversity.

It would have been much smarter to move up a couple states to a location like NY, NJ, VA, or DC that has more of an international hub, potentially opening Quadranet up to European customers... and having a location more than 1 state away from their existing Miami deployment.


----------



## drmike (Aug 18, 2015)

ATL is a backhauled to location - that is places like Miami most certainly many providers route and aggregate in Atlanta.  Even if something appealing in Miami (hurricanes?) you can easily get access to such in Atlanta.

Latency from Atlanta to Miami in speed of light... 663 road driving miles.   1 ms of light = 186 miles = 3.5 ms to go 663 miles.   Even with overhead and all, 10ms is doable especially on own committed fiber.

Enough of the Latin America fiber lands way farther north than Florida, my like Virginia and New York.

Plus, they already have cage / build in Texas which gets at other networks for our friends to the south.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 19, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Will just leave this here.... Welcome to the A Quadra!



Love this song... takes me way back


----------



## mitgib (Aug 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> Alrighty, this makes ahh....  cents, no sense, no cents.
> 
> Ahhh Miami already exists for them. ATL is hub for Miami aside from some sea fiber.
> 
> Unsure why ATL + MIA since the two are entirely too close all said.  Perhaps their goal is to expand into every Digital Realty building...



I am betting they might get clients in ATL that won't touch Dallas with a 10' pole. I know I won't because of the property taxes on gear.


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 19, 2015)

mitgib said:


> drmike said:
> 
> 
> > Alrighty, this makes ahh....  cents, no sense, no cents.
> ...


Commercial power in Dallas is about 20% cheaper than Atlanta it seems. So that 1amp of power for your $500 E3 machine is 20% cheaper in Dallas, saving you about $2-3/month on power, or $24-36/year. The tax bill on your hardware in Dallas is about $10 in a year.

Anyways.....


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> Commercial power in Dallas is about 20% cheaper than Atlanta it seems. So that 1amp of power for your $500 E3 machine is 20% cheaper in Dallas, saving you about $2-3/month on power, or $24-36/year. The tax bill on your hardware in Dallas is about $10 in a year.
> 
> Anyways.....


Hate to be that guy... all the commodities aside, Dallas County tax isn't $10.  If they are giving you $10 tax even on a single unit, you ought to sell a $10.95 E-book on dealing with the tax matter there cause people get billed far more and I'd buy a copy.   

Having seen the process, Dallas County sends a bogus and baseless tax bill that is just due.  There is no definition of what is being taxed or value of that or anything.  I have a person with a $200 bill from Dallas for a 2U that we told the DC to place in the dumpster  (i.e. value of the box was < $100-200 tops).

Lots of folks get these tax bills, never have before and they look scammy.   So people never see them, dustbin them.  Ones that open them have no clue about the matter.

I am all ears on the process to right taxing there from a straight up business perspective.  Problem with these taxes and approaches is likely that locals either aren't seeing the same thing or are local/regional and a quick visit to their office does magic.  Seriously, I'd buy the Ebook if a proven way of dealing with these taxes.   I happen to like Dallas as a DC location, but the tax stuff drove me out of there.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 19, 2015)

An E3 for $500? Hell, sign me up, Gordon!


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> gordonrp said:
> 
> 
> > Commercial power in Dallas is about 20% cheaper than Atlanta it seems. So that 1amp of power for your $500 E3 machine is 20% cheaper in Dallas, saving you about $2-3/month on power, or $24-36/year. The tax bill on your hardware in Dallas is about $10 in a year.
> ...


The default tax value is often $10k for businesses, they send a notice, and if it is too high you send back your IRS depreciation register. The process is very simple, and explained on the 1 page notice that they send out. If you don't have a depreciation schedule with your IRS federal tax return then you probably have bigger problems anyway, as you can't just expense assets over $500, they have to be depreciated on a set schedule.  This is all very basic stuff, and any CPA will handle it. 

http://www.irs.gov/irm/part1/irm_01-035-006.html#d0e1061 servers are under the capitalize section, thus they are assets, with a set value life.


----------



## RyanD (Aug 19, 2015)

Probably not the best place for a tax debate and accounting but that is not correct. You can fully depreciate, in the first year of service, equipment over $500. That is specifically what the purpose of Section 179 and other bonus accelerated depreciation items are for.

http://www.irs.gov/publications/p946/ch02.html

Granted fully depreciating the assets immediately has sizable tax benefits but you are then essentially running a business with no book value and disposing of the assets early in their life cycle opens you up to potential liabilities.

There is a big difference between running a business for minimized taxable impact and running a business with a strong balance sheet


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 19, 2015)

No dedi provider of any decent size isn't exhausting section 179 each year, hence you have a deprecation table for your assets, and hence property tax filing is easy, that was my point. For anyone that is not a kiddie host, filing property tax is a non issue. But let's face it, most of the hosts on forums typically don't file taxes, have never spoken with a CPA, etc. So sure, a property tax bill could be scary for them.


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 20, 2015)

Wonder which building they went with. Sounds like they're not in 56 / Telx.


----------



## Kephael (Aug 29, 2015)

drmike said:


> gordonrp said:
> 
> 
> > Commercial power in Dallas is about 20% cheaper than Atlanta it seems. So that 1amp of power for your $500 E3 machine is 20% cheaper in Dallas, saving you about $2-3/month on power, or $24-36/year. The tax bill on your hardware in Dallas is about $10 in a year.
> ...


I had similar issues with the appraisal district in Harris county, they are not fun to deal with and make Texas colocation a pain for personal use.


----------



## lbft (Aug 30, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> No dedi provider of any decent size isn't exhausting section 179 each year, hence you have a deprecation table for your assets, and hence property tax filing is easy, that was my point. For anyone that is not a kiddie host, filing property tax is a non issue. But let's face it, most of the hosts on forums typically don't file taxes, have never spoken with a CPA, etc. So sure, a property tax bill could be scary for them.



There are plenty of businesses coloing for purposes other than running a dedi provider.


----------



## Nett (Aug 30, 2015)

Nick_A said:


> Wonder which building they went with. Sounds like they're not in 56 / Telx.



They are in [email protected]'s 34 Peachtree facility.


----------

